# Christmas Gift Ideas for Men



## Sam

Any ideas anyone??

Would like to give something a little bit special, but on the other hand men are so hard to buy for!!!!! 

So ladies - what are you getting your men for Christmas, and guys - what do you want for Christmas?


----------



## Lanason

Sam said:


> Any ideas anyone??
> 
> Would like to give something a little bit special, but on the other hand men are so hard to buy for!!!!!
> 
> So ladies - what are you getting your men for Christmas, and guys - what do you want for Christmas?


we have a Wii so I have hinted for a Wii fit plus . . . . .:eyebrows:
ooo and a nice nice Jack Wills Rugby shirt
and confirmation of a job in Egypt:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I'm in Spain, so my presents have often included wine, but I've also given or been asked for seeds/ plants, going to a spa, dvds, stuff for walking and bike riding, books (there are some lovely "special" books about history or places), cds, beer, going to a show like the Cirque du Soleil for example, computer stuff...


----------



## Sam

aqua said:


> we have a Wii so I have hinted for a Wii fit plus . . . . .:eyebrows:
> ooo and a nice nice Jack Wills Rugby shirt
> and confirmation of a job in Egypt:clap2:


Are the any fighting games on the wii (or wii fit)? Or more to the point, any place in Egypt I can get them?????


----------



## Shaanz

Sam said:


> Are the any fighting games on the wii (or wii fit)? Or more to the point, any place in Egypt I can get them?????


i saw them selling the Wii in City stars, not sure which store tho I will be getting my husband a new set of speakers for his car.  No more games for him, he has too many


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes City Stars has them, I saw them in one of the booths that are dotted around, I think Virgin also has them and Maadi City Mall... where Carrefour is also had them in booths.
I keep looking at them and thinking shall I or shan't I?


----------



## Sam

Shaanz said:


> i saw them selling the Wii in City stars, not sure which store tho I will be getting my husband a new set of speakers for his car.  No more games for him, he has too many



Not sure I'm going to be in the city stars area any time soon 

Still thinking of ideas. Don't think he needs anything for the car, nor the office. Maybe home, but not sure what... Oh men are so difficult...

You say your other half has too many games, do you mean computer games or do you have other fun stuff?? I could go for some ideas for fun stuff


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes Sam men are much more difficult to buy for than women.
I always stated to my husband that I would never accept a present that was something for the house.. if they house needed it then he should buy the house a present and he was always good at getting me jewellery etc however one year I got him a trouser press and he told me to take it back as there was no way he wanted a bloody iron for his christmas lol.


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes Sam men are much more difficult to buy for than women.
> I always stated to my husband that I would never accept a present that was something for the house.. if they house needed it then he should buy the house a present and he was always good at getting me jewellery etc however one year I got him a trouser press and he told me to take it back as there was no way he wanted a bloody iron for his christmas lol.


HAHAHA, love the iron for Christmas comment. 

Men are hard. He has lot's of cologne so no point in getting more, clothes I see more of an essential item than something special for Christmas, he doesn't like "useless" things (I think by that he means novelty items). 

I agree about the house thing, last year I got a toaster for Christmas. Was fab being able to have toast again in the morning, but not exactly that something special I was looking forward to. Not that useful presents aren't acceptable... the keys to a new car this Christmas would be very "useful" :tongue1:


----------



## Shaanz

Sam said:


> Not sure I'm going to be in the city stars area any time soon
> 
> Still thinking of ideas. Don't think he needs anything for the car, nor the office. Maybe home, but not sure what... Oh men are so difficult...
> 
> You say your other half has too many games, do you mean computer games or do you have other fun stuff?? I could go for some ideas for fun stuff


I meant computer games...I wouldn't dare getting him any other, he tends to get obsessed and then starts ignoring everything else....so no more games for him
I think the wii is a great idea for your husband


----------



## Helen Ellis

What about an activity day, free flying lesson, quad biking, round a racetrack, learn to scuba dive, tickets to grand prix(overseas) etc???? My 24 yr old son gets a cashmere sweater from M&S every year, by request. My partner loved his flying lesson last year and plans on going again. He got a drum kit the year before, and loves that too.


----------



## Sam

Helen Ellis said:


> What about an activity day, free flying lesson, quad biking, round a racetrack, learn to scuba dive, tickets to grand prix(overseas) etc???? My 24 yr old son gets a cashmere sweater from M&S every year, by request. My partner loved his flying lesson last year and plans on going again. He got a drum kit the year before, and loves that too.



ARGH!!!!!!!!!

Ok. I had found a shop in Sharm that sells the Wii, little bit pricey, well above UK market price these days, but my guy is worth it so I was going to get it. Then..... he came back yesterday having bought himself a PS2 with about 10 games among other things. So, now he has his new toy he bought for himself and a bunch of games that'll keep him (well us) occupied for a while. So, I need another idea for Christmas - and it's Xmas Eve tomorrow!

Men!!!!!
I love the idea of activity day thing, but he's done most everything! He likes go-karting, but takes himself whenever he feels like it, same with quad biking. His brother is a dive master so can go out with him any time. Not sure that they do anything else fun here. I'm thinking about buying tickets to the aqua park or something, but is that crappy???

Any more ideas seriously welcome.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Tell him your Coptic and dont celebrate until January that way you will have a bit more time.
Maiden x


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> Tell him your Coptic and don't celebrate until January that way you will have a bit more time.
> Maiden x


LMAO

Love it!!!!

Or, we can just have two Christmasses


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sam said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok. I had found a shop in Sharm that sells the Wii, little bit pricey, well above UK market price these days, but my guy is worth it so I was going to get it. Then..... he came back yesterday having bought himself a PS2 with about 10 games among other things. So, now he has his new toy he bought for himself and a bunch of games that'll keep him (well us) occupied for a while. So, I need another idea for Christmas - and it's Xmas Eve tomorrow!
> 
> Men!!!!!
> I love the idea of activity day thing, but he's done most everything! He likes go-karting, but takes himself whenever he feels like it, same with quad biking. His brother is a dive master so can go out with him any time. Not sure that they do anything else fun here. I'm thinking about buying tickets to the aqua park or something, but is that crappy???
> 
> Any more ideas seriously welcome.


Sounds like you two have got everything you that need from the shops ... 

How about giving a lot of  :eyebrows:  and little else!!!


----------



## Jole

I always try to keep my eyes and ears open. My wife could be flipping through a magazine and say something like ''oh, that's nice''. I would casually peek and make a note of what she was looking at .. and that becomes her Christmas present Of course, it has to be personal (not for the house). 

I don't like receiving the typical socks/gloves/hat (it's cold in Finland) presents .. but something that would immediately put a smile on my face. Last year she bought me a black leather guitar strap and 3 sets of guitar strings and a Strobo tuner (I am a guitar ''player'') .. best set of presents I ever received .. all that is left now is for me to learn how to play the damn thing


----------



## Sam

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like you two have got everything you that need from the shops ...
> 
> How about giving a lot of  :eyebrows:  and little else!!!



But Christmas should be special, not like every other day


----------



## Sam

Jole said:


> I always try to keep my eyes and ears open. My wife could be flipping through a magazine and say something like ''oh, that's nice''. I would casually peek and make a note of what she was looking at .. and that becomes her Christmas present Of course, it has to be personal (not for the house).
> 
> I don't like receiving the typical socks/gloves/hat (it's cold in Finland) presents .. but something that would immediately put a smile on my face. Last year she bought me a black leather guitar strap and 3 sets of guitar strings and a Strobo tuner (I am a guitar ''player'') .. best set of presents I ever received .. all that is left now is for me to learn how to play the damn thing


Us women are easy to buy for, if you have enough money  (joking!)
Seriously though, so many things to get a woman, but what do you buy men? I think socks gloves and hat are out anyway for Egypt, underwear too. What else do you like to receive - guitar playing aside? Clothes, aftershave, electric razor?! Chocolate (or something else sweet), something else cooked, something personal or personalized, plants, photos or photo frame, something engraved?? A mug, glass, hip flask?? I am really struggling!!! And even when I think of something I will have to then find the damn thing in Sharm!!!


Note to all - get your thinking caps on coz it's only 3 weeks 'til his birthday and we go through all this again!!!


----------



## Jole

Hi Sam, I really think it depends on the man in your life, think of him, what is _he_ like ? what does _he_ enjoy? What are _his_ hobbies? Is he fond of reading .. what kind of books? Does he like music? Is he into video games? Has he, at some time in the past, mentioned something he’d like to buy for himself and never got around to it? 

My son’s relationship with his girlfriend is starting to get ‘’serious’’, he framed a picture of both of them together .. a recent picture a friend of theirs took, and there was a lot of romance in that picture. Anyway, he took it to a photo shop and ordered a special frame for it and is giving it to her for Christmas, along with a CD of her favourite band. That gift wouldn't have suited someone else. My daughter likes a certain (expensive) brand of make up, which she can’t always afford, so we bought them for her for Christmas .. again, it's knowing her and thinking of her likes, that we came up with this idea. It wasn't ''What do girls her age like'' .. it was ''what does our daughter like''.

Men, like women, are different .. what one would like, another might not. That’s why I think you should think of _your_ man and perhaps it’ll come to you Good luck


----------



## Helen Ellis

Sam said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok. I had found a shop in Sharm that sells the Wii, little bit pricey, well above UK market price these days, but my guy is worth it so I was going to get it. Then..... he came back yesterday having bought himself a PS2 with about 10 games among other things. So, now he has his new toy he bought for himself and a bunch of games that'll keep him (well us) occupied for a while. So, I need another idea for Christmas - and it's Xmas Eve tomorrow!
> 
> Men!!!!!
> I love the idea of activity day thing, but he's done most everything! He likes go-karting, but takes himself whenever he feels like it, same with quad biking. His brother is a dive master so can go out with him any time. Not sure that they do anything else fun here. I'm thinking about buying tickets to the aqua park or something, but is that crappy???
> 
> Any more ideas seriously welcome.



I think he needs a serious talking too about not buying things for himself just before Christmas, then present him with socks and a tie! 
He'll probably love the Aqua park, but isn't it a bit cold?. Any other trip, short break, night out, steak dinner followed by massage from you?????? sexy undies with you inside???? I'll stop now ;-). Good luck and Merry Christmas


----------



## Lanason

Helen Ellis said:


> I think he needs a serious talking too about not buying things for himself just before Christmas, then present him with socks and a tie!
> He'll probably love the Aqua park, but isn't it a bit cold?. Any other trip, short break, night out, steak dinner followed by massage from you?????? sexy undies with you inside???? I'll stop now ;-). Good luck and Merry Christmas


I got the the Wii fit+ - damn thing lies about about my fitness age


----------



## Sam

Helen Ellis said:


> I think he needs a serious talking too about not buying things for himself just before Christmas, then present him with socks and a tie!
> He'll probably love the Aqua park, but isn't it a bit cold?. Any other trip, short break, night out, steak dinner followed by massage from you?????? sexy undies with you inside???? I'll stop now ;-). Good luck and Merry Christmas


He does need a talking to!!! lol
Well, in the end we both got nothing for each other!! But we had a fab day, lazy morning and went to the beach to take the dog & kid for a run, then we ended up having a nice meal out - came home and watched a couple of DVD's (again that were bought before Xmas!). 

So, approximately two weeks now to figure out his birthday stuff!! :clap2:


----------



## Sam

aqua said:


> i got the the wii fit+ - damn thing lies about about my fitness age


lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

Aqu I have bathroom scales that also lie.. its a common problem I believe 

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

Aqu is the W11 fit good.. I am thinking of buying it or at least I have a friend who is coming from USA so I am thinking of asking her to bring it for me but do I need an xbox or something (lol don't I sound like I know what I am talking about) would love to know what you think about it.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason

*Rofl*



MaidenScotland said:


> Aqu is the W11 fit good.. I am thinking of buying it or at least I have a friend who is coming from USA so I am thinking of asking her to bring it for me but do I need an xbox or something (lol don't I sound like I know what I am talking about) would love to know what you think about it.
> 
> Maiden


Its called a "Wii fit" cus it uses a Wii (made by Nintendo) - wont work on xBox.
Yep - I did a few yoga exercises yesterday and told me my legs were shaking - damn right they were - the "chair" position is a killer.

We are away for a couple of days so time to recover !!!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sam said:


> He does need a talking to!!! lol
> Well, in the end we both got nothing for each other!! But we had a fab day, lazy morning and went to the beach to take the dog & kid for a run, then we ended up having a nice meal out - came home and watched a couple of DVD's (again that were bought before Xmas!).
> 
> So, approximately two weeks now to figure out his birthday stuff!! :clap2:


You see, you didn't need to buy anything or scour the shops 
When we have to think so hard about buying stuff for people perhaps it's time to stop buying, thank our lucky stars that we've got what we've got, and get on with life


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Wii fit*



MaidenScotland said:


> Aqu is the W11 fit good.. I am thinking of buying it or at least I have a friend who is coming from USA so I am thinking of asking her to bring it for me but do I need an xbox or something (lol don't I sound like I know what I am talking about) would love to know what you think about it.
> 
> Maiden


We played Wii games/sports whatever after Christmas lunch yesterday, We did tennis, golf, 10 pin bowling( I was good at that), multi pin bowling, (still fun) table tennis, horse racing, something with 2 players and a puck, I think that's it. Brilliant fun. I think you need the Wii box/player? and then you buy buy the games or fit or sport thing to put in the box, (like dvd's) then you get the accessories like the wobble board, numchucks?? dual control thingys and whatever else you need.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Seems I may need a healthy bank balance as well lol


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> Seems I may need a healthy bank balance as well lol


When I enquired in Sharm it was 2500 LE for a console only and one controller. I think 600 LE for a second controller and not sure how much for the games or any other software. I know it's less than 100 GBP in UK now though to get a bigger Wii package.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am making a wish list to send to my american friend lol


----------



## hurghadapat

quicklydogg said:


> What’s the best gift for men?
> The best way is to find something suitable from these three categories: cloths/accessories, electronic gadgets, and cigars/alcohol. The gifts will vary in price; it depends on your style.
> I have picked some examples. First common one is a leather wallet. For instance you can buy a Prada wallet for $129 (Prada M513 Saffiano Mens Leather Wallet - Black | DesignerImports.com). Another fine accessory is a wrist watch. Especially here you can choose whatever price category suits you. I have quickly found a $29 leather band watch at amazon.com, but you may want to go into hundreds of dollars and choose rather these Gucci’s for $614 (Gucci Timeless Mens Black Watch YA126202). When you consider buying small electronics think about Amazon Kindle (e-book reader, look at amazon.com) or iPad (check out your Apple store). Many men like movies and if you have enough space in your house, consider a projector (price $300 and up). Then I have recently found a website Cigar Gift Boutique (cigargiftboutique.com) that offers luxury cuban cigars for $39 with worldwide free shipping and where you can comfortably customize the gift packaging. It’s a good way to make the gift more personal.


Think now is not the right time for this post......haven't you heard the news or maybe you meant to post on another forum.


----------



## carmensan

*Christmas gift elderly man*

Hi I have a good idea for a Christmas present.

My father in Law is an old man (from Ireland, Cork County). I've been struggling in the past to find nice Christmas presents for him. I always find it hard to buy presents for elderly. This year I wanted to get her something different so I started thinking about his hobbies. He loves Irish lotto and lotteries so I though of getting him a Spanish Christmas lottery ticket (being Spaniard myself I know it very well) .
Ticket are pricey so I might get her one or two max. 










What do you think? She is also religious so she might love the drawing too 

(here is am article/ FAQ about it: http://www.lottoland.co.uk/magazine/what-you-need-to-know-about-the-draw.html

:lock1:


----------

